# Help! My Vostok Amphibia Stopped Working



## watch_newbie (Aug 22, 2008)

It suddenly stopped. I've tried to wind it, or to shake it, but it still doesn't work. Any help please? I'm very sad..I own this new watch for 2 weeks


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

It's impossible to say why a watch stops working, wiyhout seeing its movement.

I think you should contact your watchmaker, he will be able to understand and fix it. 

Elsewhere, you can use the guarantee and ship it back to the seller.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

watch_newbie said:


> It suddenly stopped. I've tried to wind it, or to shake it, but it still doesn't work. Any help please? I'm very sad..I own this new watch for 2 weeks


What happened to the watch? Did you drop it? Is it new?

Try to wind it and give it a good nudge. Someone's wife (see Vaurien, no 710 for me







) sorted one out by banging it hard on a table! I don't remember who he was though but his Amphibia had also stopped.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

if it's only 2 weeks old you should be able to return it and get it repaired\replaced

you may have to fork out the return shipping charges though. did it come from overseas?


----------



## watch_newbie (Aug 22, 2008)

louiswu said:


> if it's only 2 weeks old you should be able to return it and get it repaired\replaced
> 
> you may have to fork out the return shipping charges though. did it come from overseas?


I will definitely return it.


----------

